# Today's melt.



## Aristo (Apr 6, 2016)

98.89. XRF.
Thanks Barren.


----------



## g_axelsson (Apr 6, 2016)

Nice cookie! 8) 

Göran


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Apr 6, 2016)

g_axelsson said:


> Nice cookie! 8)


Big cookie! 8) 

Dave


----------



## solar_plasma (Apr 7, 2016)

Just an idea.... Wouldn't it be helpful, if we would collect pictures of buttons that have been xrf tested in a separated thread in the the gallery? I believe we could improve our abilities to judge the purity.

Nice bar, Aristo!


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Apr 7, 2016)

No problem. That is pretty nice looking.


----------



## jason_recliner (Apr 7, 2016)

Nice. A weight please? Pretty please?


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 7, 2016)

Good bar guys. Ok then let's have "bar wars!"

Only 130g but mine definitely wouldn't take yours out on a date 8) 8)

Someone post another that's even better than ours. Let's see what you've got gents!


----------



## MGH (Apr 7, 2016)

Come on Jon, I'm .995 sure that that's a very nice bar, but your photo needs some work. 

Not sure if this counts, as I don't know what calibration the XRF had specifically, but I had the larger bar analyzed with a handheld instrument at the Olympus both at Pittcon in March. It simply read "100.0%". It was a tad over 1 ozt, and the little guy is 17.88g.


----------



## scrappappy (Apr 7, 2016)

Nice bars MGH! Roosevelt appears to like the bigger one also 8)


----------



## Aristo (Apr 7, 2016)

Nice work guys. Congrats.
Keep up the good work.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Apr 7, 2016)

solar_plasma said:


> Just an idea.... Wouldn't it be helpful, if we would collect pictures of buttons that have been xrf tested in a separated thread in the the gallery? I believe we could improve our abilities to judge the purity.
> 
> Nice bar, Aristo!




This is a brilliant idea.

And it is indeed a very pretty bar..

I think im in love


----------

